# Using 16 bit samples in a 24\32 bit project



## Pzy-Clone (Jul 1, 2008)

So..im just wondering...what does kontakt actualy do when you load and use 16 bit samples in a 24 bit enviroment?

Im wondering..couse lately my HD`S are behaving very odd, and slow...and in K2...straming is getting sluggish and realy bad.

it started after i installed Vista64 on a new and clean partition as dual boot.

And now im wondering...does K2 need to convert something in realtime when the bitdepth is higher then the actual samples?

And mostly i set my projects to 24 bit, since alot of other intruments and reverbs etc, are 24 bit now.

But could that be a reason k2 is acting out with my drives?
And in general...is there a reason that is known to man, why 3 seperate 1TB disks in perfect condition, defragged and uncluttered..should all start behaving slow?

hm, i knew this Vista thing was working too good to be true....
damn! :roll:


----------



## bryla (Jul 1, 2008)

No... bit-depth has nothing to do with this. It's samplerates that can screw with you


----------



## Tom72 (Jul 1, 2008)

I would agree. Kontakt is fully competent in playing back samples in and of a different bit depth than the host environment demands. It doesn't have the most aliasing-free conversion algo around, but it's doable enough for most.
Sonically, it's always better to keep the bit depth and sample rate unaltered as far as possible, and 24 bit does require a bit more CPU power than 16 or 32 bit. But this isn't likely to be what's causing your problems.


----------



## bryla (Jul 2, 2008)

On the contrary, Tom.... Bit depths don't mean squad sonically. It's just that 24bit samples have a better translation of the dynamic range.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah i didnt realy think so either...but if it does use some more resources..thats no problem anyway, my quadcore can pretty much take anything.

hm well, i guess ill never find out.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jul 5, 2008)

ok i think i found out what it was...even tho i had disabled all power saving features in vista...it still kept putting my harddrives to sleep...so there was an additional menu where i could set the time manually for when to save power, but still not turn it off completely tho for some reason..

but now there is anoter k2 problem...k2 will only create 1 output channel in C4, no matter what! 
HELP...


----------



## zonobono (Jul 6, 2008)

did you try to activate more channels in c4?

press F11 (opens vst-instruments window) and click on the little symbol next to kontakt.
a list with outputs pops up. activate as many as you need.


----------



## Shantar (Jul 6, 2008)

zonobono @ Sun Jul 06 said:


> did you try to activate more channels in c4?
> 
> press F11 (opens vst-instruments window) and click on the little symbol next to kontakt.
> a list with outputs pops up. activate as many as you need.



This was not the case with SX3 if I remember correctly. I had the same "problem" after upgrading to C4 until I found out that I had to manually enable the outputs in the vst-instruments window.

Chris


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jul 7, 2008)

haha yes...you are both right..i just got C4, and feel pretty stooopid ignoring a "minor" detail like that...lol, well thanx, all working as it should now.

i have read the manual, but must have missed that bit...


----------

